# Cacimbo



## Dissoxi

¡Hola!

Necesito traducir la palabra "Cacimbo" a español. Sé que se utiliza en África para denominar una lluvia muy fina o la típica humedad de los países tropicales. Me gustaría saber si se usa alguna palabra específica para lo mismo en Hispanoamérica, sobre todo en Colombia.
Os dejo el contexto:

"Deviam ser umas 7h da noite e fazia frio de cacimbo"

Muchísimas gracias
Un saludo
Ana


----------



## Carfer

_'Garúa', 'sirimiri', 'llovizna'_, talvez. Atenção que o '_cacimbo_' está mais perto do nevoeiro/névoa/bruma/neblina ('_niebla/bruma/neblina_') do que da chuva propriamente dita.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> está mais perto do nevoeiro/névoa/bruma/neblina ('_niebla/bruma/neblina_') do que da chuva propriamente dita.


Em termos de fenómeno natural é isto que o Carfer indica.
O termo Cacimbo, refere-se mais ao que envolve todo o fenómeno, a estação do nordeste de Angola, o período em que ocorre (maio a agosto), o contraste com a estação das chuvas (setembro a abril), as características naturais.
Tudo isto forma o Cacimbo, no caso de ser único, não há tradução possível.
Se houver algo com as mesmas características e que tenha uma designação em castelhano, então tem o problema resolvido.
Penso que na América latina, em áreas mais tropicais, é possível que se encontre semelhanças. Mais do que em Espanha, naturalmente.


----------



## Alentugano

No sul de Portugal (Baixo Alentejo/Algarve) chamamos cacimba à chuva miudinha.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, chamamos de _garoa_ ou _chuvisco_ à chuva fina, miúda. Em alguns lugares da América Hispânica, fala-se de _garúa_.

Por aqui, especialmente no NE, _cacimba_ é um tipo de poço escavado, para guardar a água da chuva.


----------



## thingstodovlc

Llovizna seria la traduccion.


----------



## Dissoxi

Creo que me voy a quedar con garúa, que también existe en español y tiene ese significado en los países hispanoamericanos. Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## anaczz

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, chamamos de _garoa_ ou _chuvisco_ à chuva fina, miúda. Em alguns lugares da América Hispânica, fala-se de _garúa_.
> 
> Por aqui, especialmente no NE, _cacimba_ é um tipo de poço escavado, para guardar a água da chuva.


Associo "cacimbo" ao nosso "sereno".


----------



## Caçamba

Garoa é uma chuva fraca que não molha uma pessoa rapidamente. Por isso, acredito que a palavra adequada para "cacimbo" seja orvalho ou sereno, em espanhol:"rocio".


----------



## Carfer

A menos que haja diferença entre Portugal e o Brasil quanto ao que chamamos '_orvalho', _orvalho não é o mesmo que cacimbo.
'_Orvalho_', em Portugal, é isto (a formação de gotas de água, por condensação, nas superfícies planas, nas noites frias):






E o '_cacimbo_' angolano é isto:






 Reparem que é uma espécie de neblina intensa e húmida, permanente e acinzentada, que corresponde, aliás, ao período das secas, de meados de Maio a meados de Agosto (na época das chuvas os imbondeiros estão cobertos de folhas e frutos verdes )


----------



## Orxeira

Carfer said:


> A menos que haja diferença entre Portugal e o Brasil quanto ao que chamamos '_orvalho', _orvalho não é o mesmo que cacimbo.
> '_Orvalho_', em Portugal, é isto (a formação de gotas de água, por condensação, nas superfícies planas, nas noites frias):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E o '_cacimbo_' angolano é isto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reparem que é uma espécie de neblina intensa e húmida, permanente e acinzentada, que corresponde, aliás, ao período das secas, de meados de Maio a meados de Agosto (na época das chuvas os imbondeiros estão cobertos de folhas e frutos verdes )


Logo daquela o cacimbo non che é outra cousa mais que a poalla. Poalla - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre tamén se lle chama babuña, babuxa, barbaña, barbuza, barrallo, barrufa, barruñeira, barruzo, borralla, breca, chuvisca, chuviscada, chuviñada, froallo, lapiñeira, marmaña, mollaparvos, melear, orballo, parruma, parrumada... os castellanos segundo a wikipédia chamalle "llovizna"....  eu creo que non paga a pena tentar traducir episódios metereolóxicos que son propios e moitas veces únicos, característicos dunha zona xeográfica e que dificilmente son trasladables aa outro sitio.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> A menos que haja diferença entre Portugal e o Brasil quanto ao que chamamos '_orvalho', _orvalho não é o mesmo que cacimbo.
> '_Orvalho_', em Portugal, é isto (a formação de gotas de água, por condensação, nas superfícies planas, nas noites frias):


No Brasil,também chama-se orvalho, sereno ou relento, o fenômeno que produz as gotas de água condensadas, uma garoa fina, muito fina, uma névoa, que se assemelha ao cacimbo


----------



## Caçamba

Então em português brasileiro a melhor tradução seria: "névoa, nevoeiro ou cerração", a princípio, em ordem crescente de intensidade. No entanto, como se trata de evento climático não existente no Brasil é melhor manter a palavra original:"cacimbo".


----------



## Caçamba

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, chamamos de _garoa_ ou _chuvisco_ à chuva fina, miúda. Em alguns lugares da América Hispânica, fala-se de _garúa_.
> 
> Por aqui, especialmente no NE, _cacimba_ é um tipo de poço escavado, para guardar a água da chuva.



Para guardar água da chuva, aqui no Sul, chamamos de cisterna; e cacimba, para poço cavado sobre uma vertente, geralmente de pouca profundidade e água límpida.


----------

